# How many chickens can I keep in this coop?



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

8 x 10. This coop is also 6 feet tall at the peak, so I could put shelves/a loft in if need be. They only go in the coop to sleep, and eat/drink, but free range from dawn till dusk. There are 5 nesting spots, they choose to lay in only one, between 7 hens. When they sleep at night, they all huddle in one corner of the coop, so I can't help but think I could definitely fit more chickens in there. Also, how much roost space do chickens need? Should it be like a perch that goes across the coop?
Sorry for all my newb questions, I just keep learning, and I know there are differing opinions on this matter.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

In the winter they will likely spend 24 hrs/day in the coop unless you are going to butcher them in the fall. I've got 22 barred rock cockerals in a 4'x8' shelter. They get pretty crowded by the 3rd month but will be butchered by the 4th month.

We used to have a roost that allowed them to get closer to the ceiling so they could stay warmer. It's important to have enough chickens in the coop to keep it from getting too cold.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

If you get a cold hardy breed they can go out during the day all winter. I like the coop a little crowded during the cold months for heat..as long as you keep the coop clean and let them out during the day.

I put dog houses around the yard so they can shelter during the day if they want to without going in (I leave the coop door open though in case they want to)


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Shayanna said:


> 8 x 10. This coop is also 6 feet tall at the peak, so I could put shelves/a loft in if need be. They only go in the coop to sleep, and eat/drink, but free range from dawn till dusk. There are 5 nesting spots, they choose to lay in only one, between 7 hens. When they sleep at night, they all huddle in one corner of the coop, so I can't help but think I could definitely fit more chickens in there. Also, how much roost space do chickens need? Should it be like a perch that goes across the coop?
> Sorry for all my newb questions, I just keep learning, and I know there are differing opinions on this matter.


 
I can roost 100+ in a 8x10 with no problem, BUT thats all they do in it is roost at night. My nesting boxes are outside, also their feed and water is outside. My winters are mild so nothing changes from winter to summer except I close the 2 windows when it gets real cold. I had 115 in a 6x6 for a few months with no problems. I have 12 grown RIR roosting in a medium size dog house right now, they have 2 others that they can get in but they all roost in one.

As far as roost for them to roost on----this is the way I set ALL mine up. Even the inside of the dog houses are setup the same.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

Being nice and cold up in Michigan, you won't have to worry about the manure getting soupy . . . until spring  Even then, a fresh coating of saw dust and/or wood chips will keep the smell down and the sanitation up. This winter, go ahead and read the Extreme Composting thread from start to finish so you can properly utilize all those wonderful, built-up nutrients!!!


----------

